# Straight Edge



## MikeH

So I'm completely surprised that noone has made a thread about this. Then again, I don't exactly know who is and who isn't edge on here.

But anyways, I recently claimed edge and alot of people have been giving me shit about it. "Oh you're just a stupid scene kid," " You're just being trendy," etc.. But in all honesty, I'm not doing it for any reason but my own personal benefit. I am friends with a bunch of stoners, and a bunch of kids who are borderline alcoholics. I still hang out with them all the time and I'm not going to stop. It's just pissing me off that so many people think I'm just in it to be "cool". I mean I hate the taste of alcohol, I don't like pot and am smart enough to never go any further than that, and I'm with a girl who I can have sex with and not feel guilty about it because we've been dating for 3 months now. What reason do I have not to?


So if anyone is edge, hates edge, isn't edge, but supports it, etc., here's the place to discuss it.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I don't drink, smoke, do drugs or whatever and I'm not "straight edge" or do I ever claim to be. I mean, I don't move in "scene" circles, paint Xs on the back of my hands or was a punk in the 80s or 90s or whenever the straight edge thing was.


----------



## hufschmid

dude, i tought you where talking about this....


----------



## MikeH

Cool.


----------



## Brendan G

ZeroSignal said:


> I don't drink, smoke, do drugs or whatever and I'm not "straight edge" or do I ever claim to be. I mean, I don't move in "scene" circles, paint Xs on the back of my hands or was a punk in the 80s or 90s or whenever the straight edge thing was.


Same with me, I don't consider myself straight edge, just a...uh what do you call it? Law abiding citizen .


----------



## m3ta1head

Straight edge? Whats that?

















Seriously though, I have no problem with people who live a straight edge lifestyle-I do find it annoying, however, when these kinds of people proclaim themselves as the next coming, and act all high and mighty and put others down for using substances. There's very little wrong with most drugs in moderation


----------



## MikeH

Which is exactly what I'm not. I don't care that people do drugs. It's fine by me. I just choose not to.


----------



## jymellis

Ibz_rg said:


> alot of people have been giving me shit about it. "Oh you're just a stupid scene kid," " You're just being trendy,".



so come hang out with me, well play 7s and they can fuk off

one question though. what the hell is claiming edge?


----------



## ZeroSignal

m3ta1head said:


> Seriously though, I have no problem with people who live a straight edge lifestyle-I do find it annoying, however, when these kinds of people proclaim themselves as the next coming, and act all high and mighty and put others down for using substances. There's very little wrong with most drugs in moderation



Heh, yeah, I don't care what people do and I most certainly don't take a high and mighty approach, hell, I usually don't even tell people unless they ask. Anyway, my point is I also find it irritating when people put people down for drinking but I also find it even more irritating when people who do (and this is mostly stoner hippies) put you down for _not _abusing drugs.


----------



## shadowgenesis

"Straight Edge" has become a bad word, like Dave Matthews or "emo." As in each of these cases, I think it's more of a negative association with the type of people who identify as such. People who identify themselves as straight usually have an agenda. Because if you (and I'm not meaning YOU specifically but you in the general sense) wanted to not use drugs and not drink then you just wouldn't have to do it. But if you decide to identify yourself as something by giving a title, it comes across as you're trying to make a statement - which I think most people are. So yeah, most people who claim edge are usually calling attention to it and have something to prove, which is why so many of those people come of as high-n-mighty self righteous judgemental douchebags. I used to be one of those.  gotta love highschool...
I'm not saying you're doing it for those reasons, but look at it this way. Its a term that has really strong associations with a particular scene, style, and persona. Do you really want to put that label on yourself?
Most people I know these days who live by that lifestyle, as I myself did until recently, will say exactly what ZeroSignal said.
"I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or fuck around, but I don't consider myself straight edge."


----------



## m3ta1head

ZeroSignal said:


> Anyway, my point is I also find it irritating when people put people down for drinking but I also find it even more irritating when people who do (and this is mostly stoner hippies) put you down for _not _abusing drugs.



Completely valid point-I hang out with some people like that and it's very annoying at times. I'm not a big drinker (I like to sip and ENJOY my beer, not chug it), and can't really hold my booze that well, and I get made fun of by my college buddies all the time. Fuck em'


----------



## thedownside

i dont drink, do any sort of drugs, and only some cigs. i hang out with mostly people that do all those things, and i have no problem with that, and most of tthem have no problem with me. but i wouldnt go around sying i'm this or that, i just dont do it. the only time it becomes an issue is if someone is trying to pressure me into doing it (i'm 30, come on). and i've had a few people that didnt like that i said no blow pot smoke in my face, that didnt end well.


----------



## ZeroSignal

thedownside said:


> the only time it becomes an issue is if someone is trying to pressure me into doing it (i'm 30, come on). and i've had a few people that didnt like that i said no blow pot smoke in my face, that didnt end well.



Oh man! If anyone ever did that I'd get medieval on their asses! 

So far I've only ever had one or two people try to pressure me and it really didn't last long until they got the picture.


----------



## thedownside

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh man! If anyone ever did that I'd get medieval on their asses!
> 
> So far I've only ever had one or two people try to pressure me and it really didn't last long until they got the picture.




trust me, them, and most people around them would never attempt it again


----------



## telecaster90

Well, I'm pretty far from straight edge, but I'm a big Minor Threat fan so I guess I'm straight with straight edge.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I've been straight edge for almost 20 years without even knowing the term 
Yeah, but I've started drinkin about half a year ago but I still don't drink that often..maybe once in the month or something


----------



## Tiger

Eh, being self important enough to refer yourself with that term just seems like vanity to me.


----------



## renzoip

Dude, i totally respect you for claiming edge. I know that SxE has negative connotations to a lot of people but if you know why you are doing it and don't care what other people think then I support you. I used to be a major straight edger myself back a few years ago. I have never like hardcore. I was a punk rocker and hung out with a bunch of other punks, crusties and hippies who did tons of drugs because it was encouraged in the scene; I could not stand it. I got shit from tons of people because I did not want to conform to what the media and the scene said was the thing to do. I have seen friends and family destroy their lives due to drugs. I am not a SxE anymore since I do drink sometimes (in moderation). However, I am still strictly against drugs only not because of what they has done to people close to me but also because all the illegal drug money goes to fund street gangs, guerrilla groups and drug cartels; all of these terrorize towns and villages all over the world (specially third wold countries). I know drug addicts don't care about anyone's suffering as long as they can get high, but I do. 


So thanks for posting a thread about this and up the SxE!


----------



## Misanthropy

Tiger said:


> Eh, being self important enough to refer yourself with that term just seems like vanity to me.



I agree, the whole " straight edge" thing is just silly and TRENDY, we need a name for being wild and drunk/stoned, "not straight-edge" for life!!.


----------



## lobee

shadowgenesis said:


> "Straight Edge" has become a bad word, like Dave Matthews or "emo." As in each of these cases, I think it's more of a negative association with the type of people who identify as such. People who identify themselves as straight usually have an agenda. Because if you (and I'm not meaning YOU specifically but you in the general sense) wanted to not use drugs and not drink then you just wouldn't have to do it. But if you decide to identify yourself as something by giving a title, it comes across as you're trying to make a statement - which I think most people are. So yeah, most people who claim edge are usually calling attention to it and have something to prove, which is why so many of those people come of as high-n-mighty self righteous judgemental douchebags. I used to be one of those.  gotta love highschool...
> I'm not saying you're doing it for those reasons, but look at it this way. Its a term that has really strong associations with a particular scene, style, and persona. Do you really want to put that label on yourself?
> Most people I know these days who live by that lifestyle, as I myself did until recently, will say exactly what ZeroSignal said.
> "I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, or fuck around, but I don't consider myself straight edge."


----------



## m3ta1head

renzoip said:


> Dude, i totally respect you for claiming edge. I know that SxE has negative connotations to a lot of people but if you know why you are doing it and don't care what other people think then I support you. I used to be a major straight edger myself back a few years ago. I have never like hardcore. I was a punk rocker and hung out with a bunch of other punks, crusties and hippies who did tons of drugs because it was encouraged in the scene; I could not stand it. I got shit from tons of people because I did not want to conform to what the media and the scene said was the thing to do. I have seen friends and family destroy their lives due to drugs. I am not a SxE anymore since I do drink sometimes (in moderation). However, I am still strictly against drugs only not because of what they has done to people close to me but also because all the illegal drug money goes to fund street gangs, guerrilla groups and drug cartels; all of these terrorize towns and villages all over the world (specially third wold countries). I know drug addicts don't care about anyone's suffering as long as they can get high, but I do.
> 
> 
> So thanks for posting a thread about this and up the SxE!



Your allegations are pretty far fetched, man...


----------



## Se7enMeister

I dont poison my body or shorten my life span by drinking caustic chemicals or inhaling burning vegetation


----------



## ZeroSignal

m3ta1head said:


> Your allegations are pretty far fetched, man...



People, lets NOT turn this into a shit-flinging "Drugs are bad/good, m'kay" competition. I've seen WAAAAYYY too many in my short time here to know they don't end well. This isn't just directed at you Mr. Head. 



Se7enMeister said:


> I dont poison my body or shorten my life span by drinking caustic chemicals or inhaling burning vegetation



Nice way of putting it.


----------



## ohio_eric

I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. 

Though not drinking around this forum puts you in a tiny minority.


----------



## abysmalrites

Not straight edge myself, but I've got nothing against being straight edge unless you're flaunting the fact las if it makes you better than everyone else.


----------



## m3ta1head

ZeroSignal said:


> People, lets NOT turn this into a shit-flinging "Drugs are bad/good, m'kay" competition. I've seen WAAAAYYY too many in my short time here to know they don't end well. This isn't just directed at you Mr. Head.



Fair enough.


----------



## Aaron

Who needs to be labeled? Just be yourself.


----------



## andreeee

abysmalrites said:


> Not straight edge myself, but I've got nothing against being straight edge unless you're flaunting the fact las if it makes you better than everyone else.



I'm the same. I have a few mates who are straight edge but they keep it to them selves and aren't all in your face about it if your drinking/smoking which is all good.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Aaron said:


> Who needs to be labeled? Just be yourself.



That's exactly how I do it. Seriously guys, fuck labels.


----------



## MikeH

Misanthropy said:


> we need a name for being wild and drunk/stoned, "not straight-edge" for life!!.



They have one. It's called "alcoholic" or "stoner".


----------



## auxioluck

I drink, smoke cigarettes, and smoke pot (not on a regular basis). I don't hold anything against people that want to be Straight Edge, but to me, it's like this:


A lot of straight edgers I've talked to have said, "I don't need to smoke shit or drink shit to be happy." All I can say is, "That's nice, I don't have to buy clothes that identify me as a particular type of person to be happy." 

More power to you for not drinking and not smoking or doing drugs. I'm just saying, I don't fuck horses, but I'm not going to make up a symbol that states, "I don't fuck horses," and wear it around to show it off to everyone. My choices are my choices, and quite frankly, nobody else's business. Just like how your choices are none of my business.

I love you guys, I just don't get the whole, "I have to show everyone what I believe" thing. It looks like an attempt to wear a status symbol.

If you'll excuse me, I'm going to get another beer.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Im Drinking a Carlsberg (not actually my choice of drink) with Maiden cranking, but I fully support your decision as I do NOT have any tolerance for drug use.

I think the scenies and emo's just say they are straight edged because they are wusses...

but whatever, thats just my opinion. kudos for taking a stand brother!


----------



## Tiger

Oh and props to the 'edgers' who try to get credit for doing things you're _supposed_ to do.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Tiger said:


> Oh and props to the 'edgers' who try to get credit for doing things you're _supposed_ to do.



Er... what?


----------



## Munky7Head

I'm edge. Have been for about four years. It seems that it is becoming more and more of a "scene" thing to do. I, along with many others, do it for myself and nobody else.


----------



## jymellis

ZeroSignal said:


> Er... what?



i think he means smoke,drink, and do drugs.


----------



## Psyclapse

This has probably been said already but why bother calling yourself "Straight Edge"? It's just a stupid label you're putting on yourself to try and associate with people who feel the same and segregate yourself from people who don't. I'm not saying any Edgers feel this way but as soon as you label yourself you paint yourself into a corner so to speak. 

And the fact that it's called "Straight Edge" assumes that those of us who do drink and smoke are "labeled" as "Crooked Edge"...


----------



## CrashRG

"claiming edge" is like "calling shotgun" or "squatters rights"

seriously though man, good for you. if its something that makes you feel better about your life, then more power to you and fuck everybody else. It's a decision for your mental, emotional and physical state. I say congrats.


----------



## playstopause

auxioluck said:


> I drink, smoke cigarettes, and smoke pot (not on a regular basis). I don't hold anything against people that want to be Straight Edge, but to me, it's like this:
> 
> 
> A lot of straight edgers I've talked to have said, "I don't need to smoke shit or drink shit to be happy." All I can say is, "That's nice, I don't have to buy clothes that identify me as a particular type of person to be happy."
> 
> More power to you for not drinking and not smoking or doing drugs. I'm just saying, I don't fuck horses, but I'm not going to make up a symbol that states, "I don't fuck horses," and wear it around to show it off to everyone. My choices are my choices, and quite frankly, nobody else's business. Just like how your choices are none of my business.
> 
> I love you guys, I just don't get the whole, "I have to show everyone what I believe" thing. It looks like an attempt to wear a status symbol.
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I'm going to get another beer.



+1.


----------



## killiansguitar

Ibz_rg said:


> But anyways, I recently claimed edge



Huh?



Ibz_rg said:


> I don't like pot



Huh?



Ibz_rg said:


> I'm with a girl who I can have sex with and not feel guilty about it



You normally feel guilty about plowing a chicks box?  Huh??


----------



## renzoip

CrashRG said:


> "claiming edge" is like "calling shotgun" or "squatters rights"
> 
> seriously though man, good for you. if its something that makes you feel better about your life, then more power to you and fuck everybody else. It's a decision for your mental, emotional and physical state. I say congrats.



+1


----------



## MikeH

killiansguitar said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> You normally feel guilty about plowing a chicks box?  Huh??




I'm Straight-edge.

Pot tastes like a 40 year-old woman who died when she was 20's tits.

And as pussy as it sounds, sometimes I feel like a fuck after we have sex and then I never talk to her again. I know. Carzy right?


----------



## auxioluck

Ibz_rg said:


> Pot tastes like a 40 year-old woman who died when she was 20's tits.





I usually don't fuck a girl that I know I'm never going to call. That's not being straight edge, that's just not being a dick.

And I don't know what kind of pot you've smoked that tasted like that....but my suggestion is find a different supplier.


----------



## stuh84

I don't drink, do drugs or smoke or anything like that. I buy Engls and guitars instead


----------



## Trespass

Looks like there's a decent contigent of 'straight edge' SS. Thats fairly interesting.

For me, I suppose its even 'worse'. I never voice my opinion, but I find most fast food and fat saturated, heart-attack inducing foods; pop/sodas, and overly sugar filled substances utterly disgusting. If I'm stuck in a car with people ordering McDonalds, the smell of the meals can easily make me nauseous.

I'm a vegetarian and borderline raw foodist, (still need to work out a dietary plan that incorperates more raw food), and I'm fairly health inclined.


----------



## TonalArchitect

stuh84 said:


> I don't drink, do drugs or smoke or anything like that. I buy Engls and guitars instead





I drink a little with my family on special occasions, and I'll probably have a little occasionally once I turn 21, but the appeal of drinking to get drunk eludes me. 

I have not and never will do drugs. I have no desire or need to. Same thing with getting drunk. 

 
I guess I prize clarity of thought (though I am prone to boughts of stupidity [Join the Stupid Foreign Legion today! ]). 

And as for smoking, even if I ever _wanted _to, it's so damn expensive!


----------



## killiansguitar

Ibz_rg said:


> Pot tastes like a 40 year-old woman who died when she was 20's tits.



If your more worried about how the smoke tastes than the effect, then you probably shouldnt be smoking anyway.



Ibz_rg said:


> And as pussy as it sounds, sometimes I feel like a fuck after we have sex and then I never talk to her again. I know. Carzy right?



Yup, sounds pretty fuckin crazy to me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I dont mind people that are straight edge so long as they dont go around bugging/harassing others.


----------



## HamBungler

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I HATE the term straight-edge. Why? Because there are groups calling themselves straight-edgers who are basically over-proud gangs and will sometimes even attack non-edgers. That's why I would just stick to the drug/alcohol free shtick instead of giving it a label. Labels, in general, suck and lump people into broad, useless categories.

More info on the lifestyle: Straight edge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hairychris

auxioluck said:


> I usually don't fuck a girl that I know I'm never going to call. That's not being straight edge, that's just not being a dick.



I thought that the whole straight edge thing involved no screwing too... 

Anyway, if you don't drink/smoke/do drugs/eat meat/etc then that's cool. Making a whole fucking point out of it is basically annoying.

*I've played at various shows run by sXe-ers. Going on stage with a pint of Guinness and smoking a cheap cigar is definitely a good start to a set*


----------



## CentaurPorn

I say fuck labels.

Labels are for trendy hardcore emo punk straight edge hippie metalheads. 

I agree with a few here. There is no need to label yourself. It seems more like a cry for attention or an identity crisis. Go ahead and make your choices but there is no need to label yourself as anything. Just be you...

Oh fuck I sound like an after school special.

oh and I FUCKING LOVE MINOR THREAT


----------



## ZeroSignal

hairychris said:


> I thought that the whole straight edge thing involved no screwing too...
> 
> Anyway, if you don't drink/smoke/do drugs/eat meat/etc then that's cool. Making a whole fucking point out of it is basically annoying.
> 
> *I've played at various shows run by sXe-ers. Going on stage with a pint of Guinness and smoking a cheap cigar is definitely a good start to a set*



No screwing _around_. 

Yes. 

And a very good start.  What was their reaction?


----------



## Nick

'straight edge'

This wouldnt piss me off half as much if EVERYONE iv ever known who has 'claimed edge' ugh hasnt turned into a total waste of air a year later (drinking, drug use, sex with randoms etc).

If you dont want to drink or do drugs or have random sexual encounters then great, dont! There doesnt have to be a name for it. It IS a 'scene' thing because there have been plenty of people living like that before 'straight edge' came about who werent 'straight edge' Its just the same sort of thing as metal having 1000000000000 sub genres these days. Everyone is struggling to 'be' something. What about just being yourself and making a life choice? You dont have to join a club/sect/cult to live healthy.

Going back to my first point most people who deprive themselves of alchol at an age when they are trying to find themselves generally turn into the type of person you see out in the club EVERY time you go out no matter what night and how often, always drunk or using drugs etc.

Usually because they decide at some stage 'you know what all that stuff is cool, fuck it bring on the absynth!' This only goes to show they were just doing it for the image in the first place.

If someone tells me they dont drink i say cool and forget about it. If someone tells me they are 'straight edge' I laugh and tell them see where you are in 2 years 

Also i used to not like the taste of beer. I now drink it as a refreshment whenever i get the chance. This WILL happen to the OP at some point.

Having sex with a girl and not calling her doesnt make you a dick if she isnt calling you either, as long as your being responsible and taking precautions who cares?


----------



## willybman

i was going to post this long fucking speech about how i have bean sober for the past few months, since i was hospitalized due to an OD but all it did was piss me off and make me want to get fucked up and feel that fucking acceptance that drugs made me feel, but i don't want to fuck up again like to many times before. If i want to keep this life i have gained back the only thing i can do is stay sober because i feel if i even touch that shit one more time i will be fucked and dig a hole i cannot come out of. so it seams my only choice at this point is sobriety or death...  fuck straightedge fuck adiction fuck drugs alcohol depression love hate violence scenes and fads. Im going to play guitar now its honestly the only fucking thing that helps me at this point.


----------



## Sentient

Holy crap, am I out of touch with the rest of the world. I don't drink or smoke or do drugs, but I didn't know there was a freakin' "lifestyle" name for just being yourself. If I was to hear somebody say, "I'm edge", hell, I'd think he was claiming to be the guitarist for U2. 

And I thought this was funny as hell... 


hufschmid said:


> dude, i tought you where talking about this....


----------



## sami

CentaurPorn said:


> oh and I FUCKING LOVE MINOR THREAT



^ 


I haven't listened to that in awhile. I also need to spin some Fugazi again too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I agree about straight edgers being lame. 

I've caused a bit of harm to my body over the last few (or more) years by smoking, drinking, and what have you... and then it dawned on me that it was seriously hurting me. So I stopped. And you know what? I feel so much better not being under the negative influence of chemicals and unbalanced energetic levels.

HOWEVER... even whenever I did do those things, I didn't go to shows and say "Whooooo, I love drugs and alcohol and sex!!!!" and paint shit on my hands and face... I just did it because that's what I wanted to do. It's my business either way, and I'm not going to preach to anybody about what's good for them.

Likewise, I think its beyond useless to walk about with x's painted on your hands and face simply to announce that you're "straight edge". Its not my business, and I don't care. Neither does anybody else that isn't 100% impressionable/trend-following.


----------



## Metal Ken

Adam Of Angels said:


> I agree about straight edgers being lame.
> 
> I've caused a bit of harm to my body over the last few (or more) years by smoking, drinking, and what have you... and then it dawned on me that it was seriously hurting me. So I stopped. And you know what? I feel so much better not being under the negative influence of chemicals and unbalanced energetic levels.
> 
> HOWEVER... even whenever I did do those things, I didn't go to shows and say "Whooooo, I love drugs and alcohol and sex!!!!" and paint shit on my hands and face... I just did it because that's what I wanted to do. It's my business either way, and I'm not going to preach to anybody about what's good for them.
> 
> Likewise, I think its beyond useless to walk about with x's painted on your hands and face simply to announce that you're "straight edge". Its not my business, and I don't care. Neither does anybody else that isn't 100% impressionable/trend-following.



Agreed. Don't need some dumbass trend/label to justify not fuckin yourself up.


----------



## sami

good post AOA


----------



## ZeroSignal

sami said:


> good post AOA



Seconded.


----------



## budda

this thread makes me want to get drunk. i dont want to get drunk all that often .

labels: fuck 'em. centaur was right.

i guess i used to be "straight edge" - but i never knew about any term, nor did i announce it. i dont drink often, i dont see the point in spending the mony on booze or covers - i have better shit to do, like see bands. one of my best friends thinks im dumb for turning down his many offers "come out tonight!" - im not out to drink or pick up, so i dont see the point in going downtown to hear shitty music and see girls i cant have and dont want. but now i will have a few beers, i do get drunk every month or so (i drink to get drunk, if im not drinking it means dont make me fucking drink), action is good, and i'll join my roomie in his antics every now and again.

in summary: fuck labels, keep your private life private, and go play your guitar


----------



## JakeRI

i suppose i fit the categories of "straightedge" (neglecting sex, if thats even a factor) however i think its the biggest load of horseshit being straightedge. IMO, being edge is some egotistical arrogant thing to do (even though there are plenty of non-ego, non-arrogant people who declare themselves it). basically, there is alot more to moral standards the drinking, smoking, and fucking, and if you can sum up yourself in 1 generic word, then im sorry. i also thinking that even though i act straightedge, im not cause i dont declare myself it. (i.e. even if you believe the bible as fact, but dont declare yourself christian, then you truely arent christian.)

</pointless-unintelligent-rant?


----------



## heavy7-665

Im straight edge but i dont shove my beliefs down anyones throat. the other "scene edge" kids start crap and whatnot like true douchebags though


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³

I find it annoying when people have to announce how they live their life. Who gives a shit? If it makes you happy good, that's what counts, but who really cares...


----------



## Drow Swordsman

It's cool not to do drugs or drink, but I think when you have to claim to be a part of some subculture in order to be drug free, then maybe you need better ways to resist drugs and alcohol.

It's a respectable concept but most "straight edgers" I know just judge other people for personal choices. And even if you don't, why would you want to label yourself like that?

Most people who smoke pot don't like calling themselves "stoners" or "druggies".


----------



## S-O

I suppose by the strictest terms I am straight edge, but I don't cal myself that. The idea was around before the name, I didn't sit down and decide to be straight edge, I just figured that I wouldn't drink or do drugs at all. I figure it's the same with you, judging by all I have read from other posts. You just happened to have heard the name before you chose to follo it perhaps.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Honestly, I don't see how labeling yourself could be that wrong. It's normal to try to be around people who share your beliefs, likes, dislikes, or whatever. Is it that bad to call yourself 'headbanger', 'christian', 'nerd', 'European', 'atheist'? 

We label ourselves all the time. Hell, even religion was created with that in mind, to create an element of identity between individuals in a given community in order to prevent them from killing each other (at least according to Jared Diamond. I'm no anthropologist myself).

Of course, being full of shit because you're a straight edge is just as ridiculous as being full of shit for "not fucking horses" .

That said, I don't drink, use drugs, or smoke either. I do eat meat and enjoy some good junk food time and another - and I've never been a hardcore fan either. Would that make me one more non-straight edge straight edger?


----------



## DavyH

Didn't see this the first time round.

I hate evangelists, whatever they're preaching.


----------



## Harry

I smoke cigarettes occasionally (I recently quit buying them and smoking daily and being addicted a few months ago), drink now and then, a few times a year have some dope and I've used LSD once, but the experience was frightening enough that I don't want to use it again.
I spent most of the next day after the trip just feeling sick and wanting to vomit, urgh.
I eat fairly healthy though and I get pretty regular exercise too so I'm guessing I must be a fairly healthy person at this point in time.
If you can enjoy things in moderation, stay away from addictions to substances, get regular exercise and eat well, I suspect you're not going to be an less healthy than someone who is straight edge (straight edgers, I didn't mean that statement in a straight edge bashing way btw, since I have straight edge friends and fully support their lifestyle and encourage them if it's what they feel is best for them).
I have been that path of drinking way too much at some points in my life and was bordering on being an alcoholic, so at times I would sometimes set aside months where I wouldn't drink, smoke or anything, because I just don't want to ever be in the addiction phase of things.


----------



## Daemoniac

"Straight Edge" as a term/statement gives me the shits. Do what you want, but the _second_ you start acting like you're better than me about it, i'll sure as hell have something to say about it...


----------



## Justin Bailey

It seems like these kids that call themselves straight edge are just huge attention whores. You dont do drugs, drink or fuck? Good for you, but no one else cares. Just live your life. I mean going out of your way to tell everyone "HEY I'M STRAIGHT EDGE" is fucking lame.


----------



## Anthony

I'm straight edge, except when I'm drinking.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I always get asked "you want to go drink/smoke weed man?" 
and I reply, "no"
then I always get the same shit "what?!, why not?" "fag"

I don't label myself "straight edge", I just don't like alcohol, drugs, carbonated drinks or caffeine drinks (except some teas)

I tried out alcohol on my 21st b-day and hated the taste, never smoked anything ever, and I just started to not drink carbonated drinks 2 years ago (after what I saw working at sea world with the soda bags/machines....yuk)

I don't push it on anyone or think I'm better than anyone, but thats how I choose to live.

Now praise me


ok no...


----------



## Tiger

Do people who cant get laid to save their life get to call them selves *edge*? Or do they still get called losers?


----------



## DevinShidaker

So apparently I'm dumb for making a commitment to myself. I am straight edge, I have been my entire life, and I'm straight edge for myself and nobody else. I have a few edge tattoos, which a lot of people try to make a big deal about, but think about it like this, is somebody with a tattoo of a cross trying to grab attention or are they just expressing pride in something they believe in? Saying I'm lame because of that is ignorant. That's no better than the dickheads you hear about calling themselves straight edge that go around causing problems. I don't affiliate with them. I have some friends that are edge, and quite a few that aren't. Some people find unity through it, But personally, it's a commitment that I will NEVER go down that path I've seen too many of my family members go down. I'm sick and tired of being ridiculed for a choice. It's not a fucking label/trend/fad/ or any way to grab attention, and anybody using this choice as something like that is missing the point completely. Would you tell somebody they're stupid for calling themselves a Christian or Jewish? And no, edge isn't a religion or anything like that, some people take it to the extremes, but you have people like that WITH EVERYTHING. I try to be as positive as possible, but there always seems to be somebody that is different than you that feels that because something is different it should be ridiculed.

All I am saying is people need to think about what the fuck they say, and keep an open mind. Just because something isn't for you doesn't mean it's wrong.

I guess if you still think straight edge is stupid, bring on the negative rep.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm Slightly cROOKED Edge. Can't stand smoke, but love me some Bordeaux or some Red Bull + Smirnoff.

[sarcasm]

REPRESENT!

ScE 4 LiFe y0!

[/sarcasm]


----------



## God Hand Apostle

Well, this has been an uninteresting read. It hasn&#8217;t turned out differently than any other threads based on straightedge. The same rehashed anti-BS. That is why original poster, there hasn&#8217;t been a specific thread for this, and has been more of an off-topic tangent.

Funny that those who are edge have not been the ones in this thread calling names and throwing around negative generalizations, isn&#8217;t it? Where are all these militant sXe asshole oppressors of whom you speak? Who is looking down on whom here? Any one care to re-read the thread and say again that straightedge is trendy?

We&#8217;re all so worried about someone bearing an &#8220;X&#8221;, and that personal beliefs should be just that&#8230;personal. Yet, at work, school, the elevator, media, internet&#8230;even at SS.org we have a thread where people gather to just talk about drinking. Keep it to yourself you say? Hypocrisy you say? 

Carry on with your &#8220;epic thread lol.&#8221;


----------



## poopyalligator

I am totally alcohol/tobacco/drug free and I have been for my entire life. I hate the taste of alcohol ( I am not against it, I just dont like it).However I dont call myself straight edge. Technically straight edge people dont have sex until they are married. If a hot girl offers me beer or alcohol or cigarettes or drugs I would say no, but if she offered me sex I would probably say yes.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i have to say that this is the first time i have ever heard the term "straight edge" like this. i dunno maybe we just dont use that term over here. but imho it seems kind of stupid to label yourself like that. whats wrong with just not doing that stuff, its fine if you dont beleive in it. i guess i just dont think you need to give yourself a label to prove to people who you are.


----------



## petereanima

Justin Bailey said:


> It seems like these kids that call themselves straight edge are just huge attention whores. You dont do drugs, drink or fuck? Good for you, but no one else cares. Just live your life. I mean going out of your way to tell everyone "HEY I'M STRAIGHT EDGE" is fucking lame.



not every straight edge kid (or grown up  ) goes out and tells everyone. i know many straight edge people, but no one of them labels himself everywhere everytime. they just "are".


----------



## stuh84

petereanima said:


> not every straight edge kid (or grown up  ) goes out and tells everyone. i know many straight edge people, but no one of them labels himself everywhere everytime. they just "are".



Aye, I'm personally sick of having to explain to everyone why I don't drink, usually brought up by the fact I'm out, can walk straight and don't have a drink in my hand. For gods sake, why is that something that NEEDS to be explained?

No-one asks why I don't smoke, or don't do drugs, its ALWAYS with the damn drink.

Then again I guess living in the UK, if you don't drink you aren't patriotic or something


----------



## petereanima

whom are you telling? i live in "beer-country".


----------



## ZeroSignal

petereanima said:


> not every straight edge kid (or grown up  ) goes out and tells everyone. i know many straight edge people, but no one of them labels himself everywhere everytime. they just "are".



Oh hai!


----------



## MikeH

Nick said:


> If you dont want to drink or do drugs or have random sexual encounters then great, dont! There doesnt have to be a name for it. It IS a 'scene' thing because there have been plenty of people living like that before 'straight edge' came about who werent 'straight edge' Its just the same sort of thing as metal having 1000000000000 sub genres these days. Everyone is struggling to 'be' something. What about just being yourself and making a life choice? You dont have to join a club/sect/cult to live healthy.



Straight edge is a philosophy, but how are you supposed to explain it to others? Do you wait until you're forced into a social situation and then say "I don't drink" or wait until someone thinks you're a drug addict to tell them "I don't do drugs" or can you just say "I'm straight edge" and give them an idea of your beliefs as a whole? You have to realize its a whole lot more convenient to say "straight edge" rather than "not a drinker, not a druggie, doesn't smoke, not a 'slut' (I use the term loosely)" educated people will know, or inquire, or will look it up. It's a way of life. It's also a way of bonding together, comradery, so to speak. It's not an elitists club, but the basis of the philosophy is that the choice you make is for the better. Why 'label' yourself? Why are communists communists? There are countless 'labels' you probably apply to yourself based on your beliefs (I'm speaking in general), why should we be exempt or be thought odd because we do the same?


----------



## Rick

Anthony said:


> I'm straight edge, except when I'm drinking.





This is definitely a signature.


----------



## Harry

Anthony said:


> I'm straight edge, except when I'm drinking.



Sums me up quite well too


----------



## Tiger

Ibz_rg said:


> Straight edge is a philosophy, but how are you supposed to explain it to others? Do you wait until you're forced into a social situation and then say "I don't drink" or wait until someone thinks you're a drug addict to tell them "I don't do drugs" or can you just say "I'm straight edge" and give them an idea of your beliefs as a whole? You have to realize its a whole lot more convenient to say "straight edge" rather than "not a drinker, not a druggie, doesn't smoke, not a 'slut' (I use the term loosely)" educated people will know, or inquire, or will look it up. It's a way of life. It's also a way of bonding together, comradery, so to speak. It's not an elitists club, but the basis of the philosophy is that the choice you make is for the better. Why 'label' yourself? Why are communists communists? There are countless 'labels' you probably apply to yourself based on your beliefs (I'm speaking in general), why should we be exempt or be thought odd because we do the same?



What irks me the most is that back in the days of our parents, men who were responsible strong minded individuals were 'straight edge' because it was how you were suppose to be and it was done without thought and with *quiet dignity*.

Now you get the dyed hair plugged eared kids desperately searching for an identity, and they either because drug users or straight edgers (or they grow the fuck up). I think THOSE are the people we make fun of, because its just silly.

Sure its a generalization, but fact is if you're busy actively calling yourself straight edge (Girl offers you a drink, 'No thanks, I'm *straight edge*!) then you need something more important in life. I couldnt contain myself if a 30-40 something year old man with kids called himself straightedge. Its kids stuff.


----------



## Nick

Tiger said:


> What irks me the most is that back in the days of our parents, men who were responsible strong minded individuals were 'straight edge' because it was how you were suppose to be and it was done without thought and with *quiet dignity*.
> 
> Now you get the dyed hair plugged eared kids desperately searching for an identity, and they either because drug users or straight edgers (or they grow the fuck up). I think THOSE are the people we make fun of, because its just silly.
> 
> Sure its a generalization, but fact is if you're busy actively calling yourself straight edge (Girl offers you a drink, 'No thanks, I'm *straight edge*!) then you need something more important in life. I couldnt contain myself if a 30-40 something year old man with kids called himself straightedge. Its kids stuff.



+1

I really dont label myself anything as i dont need to. 

i see no point in displaying these life choices other than to make them a fashion accessory.


----------



## RenegadeDave

I'll make fun of "straight edge" kids all day long, not because of their "beliefs" but their inherent need to associate themselves with a group of people or a preconceived stereotype. And honestly, if you think you'll refer to yourself as "straight edge" once your 21 or 22, you'll be in for a shock that that died in highschool and guys who still hang out with highschoolers. Once you graduate from high school, or any other higher education, you'll probably immediately feel liberated because there won't be pressure to be associated with different groups/cliques. 

I don't eat yogurt or have sex with non-human animals, you don't see me bragging about it. I also don't go around inventing labels to apply to myself and like-minded individuals.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

a friend of mine has a straight-edge tat on his arm, but he started smoking and drinking a couple years ago....i think it's hilarious


----------



## polydeathsphere

why be straight edge when you can just be? "straight edge" takes following the rules to an arrogant level. you can practice a belief system without shoving it in peoples face. not everyone who smokes pot has those damn weed logos everywhere, so plenty of people judge those pot heads like that, when theres plenty more people who smoke their shit without giving other people flak and without taking unnecessary flak for doing it


----------



## PlagueX1

polydeathsphere said:


> why be straight edge when you can just be? "straight edge" takes following the rules to an arrogant level. you can practice a belief system without shoving it in peoples face. not everyone who smokes pot has those damn weed logos everywhere, so plenty of people judge those pot heads like that, when theres plenty more people who smoke their shit without giving other people flak and without taking unnecessary flak for doing it



Agreed.


----------



## Justin Bailey

WarriorOfMetal said:


> a friend of mine has a straight-edge tat on his arm, but he started smoking and drinking a couple years ago....i think it's hilarious



lmao know a kid just like that!


----------



## petereanima

Justin Bailey said:


> lmao know a kid just like that!



i know more of those guys like i know people who STILL are straight edge.


----------



## estabon37

Ibz_rg said:


> Straight edge is a philosophy, but how are you supposed to explain it to others? Do you wait until you're forced into a social situation and then say "I don't drink" or wait until someone thinks you're a drug addict to tell them "I don't do drugs" or can you just say "I'm straight edge" and give them an idea of your beliefs as a whole? You have to realize its a whole lot more convenient to say "straight edge" rather than "not a drinker, not a druggie, doesn't smoke, not a 'slut' (I use the term loosely)" educated people will know, or inquire, or will look it up. It's a way of life. It's also a way of bonding together, comradery, so to speak. It's not an elitists club, but the basis of the philosophy is that the choice you make is for the better. Why 'label' yourself? Why are communists communists? There are countless 'labels' you probably apply to yourself based on your beliefs (I'm speaking in general), why should we be exempt or be thought odd because we do the same?



I wasn't gonna post, but this makes sense for the most part. Many others get to fly the flag for their cause, so I guess you should too.

Having said that, I don't actually share your philosophy. And regardless of how loosely you use a term, you still said "slut" - and that's not cool.


----------



## mustang-monk

My grandad doesnt drink or do drugs. Does that mean hes edge.


----------



## Tiger

estabon37 said:


> Having said that, I don't actually share your philosophy. And regardless of how loosely you use a term, you still said "slut" - and that's not cool.



We're grown men here (Well, the non edgers ) and he can use a common term. How is that 'not cool'?

'Flying ones flag' is great and everyone is allowed, but if your flag is extremely lame you will get mocked for it while other people will not. A la scientology, nambla, etc.


----------



## MikeH

Tiger said:


> We're grown men here (Well, the non edgers ) and he can use a common term. How is that 'not cool'?
> 
> 'Flying ones flag' is great and everyone is allowed, but if your flag is extremely lame you will get mocked for it while other people will not. A la scientology, nambla, etc.



I'm not a man because I'm straight edge? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Tiger

I think you'll grow out of it.


----------



## friday11

This thread is actually quite senseless! Everybody should do (drink, smoke, fuck, ...) what he want's to do!! Live is too short to take care about what you drink and waht you eat or whatever!?

If I want to drink beer, I'll drink beer! And if I want to eat dead animals, I'll eat them!

Fuck this "take care about your way of life"! Enjoy!

You have to know, that I work at a care home and we have to nurse people who smoke and drink (a glass of wine every evening or something) for maybe about 60/ 70 years. And they feel well...

And an other fact why I don't like this trend: When I go to a hardcore concert and order a beer at the bar a lot of people looks like: "Uh, what a fucking bastard...he drinks beer!? He behaves like a subhuman!" I can't take it anymore!

Actually I respect their lifestyle, but they should respect mine too!!


----------



## MikeH

Who says that I'm not respecting your lifestyle. If you read the OP, you'd know that I haven't done anything to bash your "way of life". And what the fuck is the dead animals thing about? Nowhere in this thread has anyone really brought up vegetarianism, nor am I a vegetarian. And you say that life's too short to care about what you drink? Makes total sense considering there's over 100,000 alcohol related deaths per year.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Personally I've had a good giggle at a few people who claimed to be straight edge over the years, and as a concept I do find it quite silly. One of them explained to me he was straight edge. He worked in McDonalds. Hmmmm.....

If you don't drink, don't smoke, don't take chemicals, are vegan and don't fuck around, then that just makes you a person who has decided for one reason or another not to do things. Just like other people have decided to drink, to smoke, to play guitar, spend a lot of money on a holiday, you name it.

It's all choices, and everyone makes them. 

However, having to label yourself in order to prove something is a bit lame in those aspects, sorry. I mean, seriously, I've done not drinking, no eating meat, a few other things here and there, and all through it people have asked me why, and the simple answer has been that i was doing it because i wanted to.

Now, that doesn't mean I have to label myself.

Just because I don't label myself as straight edge, it doesn't mean that I go off buy a hit of crack, bottle of wine and then go and fornicate the homeless for fun.

Also, if I am not drinking, i don't advertise the fact by wearing sone symbol on me, making myself look like I am in some way superior morally or on other grounds than someone else.

For the record, i smoke,drink,consume cute fluffy animals,fornicate and abuse chemicals from time to time. Hell, i really don't care too much, none of it is a barrier to me doing shit I want to do, but I'll do it when i want to do it, and if i don't want to, i won't. Simple. Just like I don't want to play a clarinet, I don't claim I am some form of musical straight edge because I have seen to many of my friends travel down the rocky road to classical music...

I call myself bent-edge.


----------



## friday11

Ibz_rg said:


> Who says that I'm not respecting your lifestyle. If you read the OP, you'd know that I haven't done anything to bash your "way of life". And what the fuck is the dead animals thing about? Nowhere in this thread has anyone really brought up vegetarianism, nor am I a vegetarian. And you say that life's too short to care about what you drink? Makes total sense considering there's over 100,000 alcohol related deaths per year.



Yeah I don't want to say that YOU are against "my" lifestyle! I've talked about these guys on this one concert! Maybe it's typical for my country/ area, but where I live they celebrate like a cult or something...

This thing with the "dead animals"...sorry for that...I just wanna use it for an arrangement...


----------



## MikeH

Ok then dude! Sorry for the mixup!


----------



## ZeroSignal

7 Dying Trees said:


> Personally I've had a good giggle at a few people who claimed to be straight edge over the years, and as a concept I do find it quite silly. One of them explained to me he was straight edge. He worked in McDonalds. Hmmmm.....
> 
> If you don't drink, don't smoke, don't take chemicals, are vegan and don't fuck around, then that just makes you a person who has decided for one reason or another not to do things. Just like other people have decided to drink, to smoke, to play guitar, spend a lot of money on a holiday, you name it.
> 
> It's all choices, and everyone makes them.
> 
> However, having to label yourself in order to prove something is a bit lame in those aspects, sorry. I mean, seriously, I've done not drinking, no eating meat, a few other things here and there, and all through it people have asked me why, and the simple answer has been that i was doing it because i wanted to.
> 
> Now, that doesn't mean I have to label myself.
> 
> Just because I don't label myself as straight edge, it doesn't mean that I go off buy a hit of crack, bottle of wine and then go and fornicate the homeless for fun.
> 
> Also, if I am not drinking, i don't advertise the fact by wearing sone symbol on me, making myself look like I am in some way superior morally or on other grounds than someone else.
> 
> For the record, i smoke,drink,consume cute fluffy animals,fornicate and abuse chemicals from time to time. Hell, i really don't care too much, none of it is a barrier to me doing shit I want to do, but I'll do it when i want to do it, and if i don't want to, i won't. Simple. Just like I don't want to play a clarinet, I don't claim I am some form of musical straight edge because I have seen to many of my friends travel down the rocky road to classical music...
> 
> I call myself bent-edge.



 x A Billion.

I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't do drugs and I don't screw around. I am _not_ straight edge.


----------



## Justin Bailey

petereanima said:


> i know more of those guys like i know people who STILL are straight edge.


----------



## friday11

Ibz_rg said:


> Ok then dude! Sorry for the mixup!



my fault too! Straight edge or not...we have one thing in common: 

And that's definitly the most important thing in life


----------



## MikeH

See. Differences set aside, we all shred it up.


----------



## friday11

"Differences set aside, we all shred it up"..I will use this for a song


----------



## noob_pwn

everyone has a right to the lifestyle they choose, i love to enjoy a beer but i keep my lungs clean. I must emphasise however, illegal drugs are illegal for a reason and the money from the bag of weed or pills you buy is being used for murder and pillage, slavery and other shitty purposes so keep that in mind before your next hit. Overdoing anything in your life is bad, being addicted to drugs can be just as bad as being addicted to dota. Keep things in moderation. Personally i cant stand xxx elitists, but if you choose that lifestyle i think its great. Just dont alienate others who dont follow the same choices as you, they're entitled to that also


----------



## God Hand Apostle

noob_pwn said:


> Just dont alienate others who dont follow the same choices as you, they're entitled to that also



This is THE best line of this entire thread. It goes both ways. +rep for you.


----------



## MikeH

Totally agreed. I am not here to bash anyone else's lifestyle. You choose to drink, I respect that. Atleast you're not all "Fuck you, stupid edger! Drink 'til I die! Blegh! You're Gay!". If someone chooses to live their life the way they want to, I support that. It's your lifestyle. This is the lifestyle I have chosen for myself and noone else.


----------



## Vairocarnal

So...I've been shunned by a couple of straight edge'd assholes back in the day for being born on acid, at that time I wasn't smoking, drinking, etc. Apparently the choice of a teenage girl that didn't know she was pregnant became MY choice, In their eyes. 
Which brings me to my point: In my 23 years of life experience I've come to find that "straight edge" is a term that kids grasp to when ostracized by the kids that aren't "Straight Edge". 
I think it's awesome that kids want to band together to practice a way of life to promote the betterment of a people(s) but it USUALLY doesn't end there. 
When discrimination and pretentious attitudes come into play it reminds me of the Nazis and their "War of Blood".

In short: I'm absolutely flabbergasted at the very idea that people would take a philosophy of personal betterment and use it to discriminate and enturbulate others.
I have nothing against the straight edge philosophy or the application of it, merely the assholes that use it for their own selfish means...and now is the point where I stop before I turn this into a GIANT rant about the "unfairity" of the world.


----------



## Concerto412

^^^Solid post, that just about defines my feelings on the matter.


----------



## Vairocarnal

7 Dying Trees said:


> Personally I've had a good giggle at a few people who claimed to be straight edge over the years, and as a concept I do find it quite silly. One of them explained to me he was straight edge. He worked in McDonalds. Hmmmm.....
> 
> If you don't drink, don't smoke, don't take chemicals, are vegan and don't fuck around, then that just makes you a person who has decided for one reason or another not to do things. Just like other people have decided to drink, to smoke, to play guitar, spend a lot of money on a holiday, you name it.
> 
> It's all choices, and everyone makes them.
> 
> However, having to label yourself in order to prove something is a bit lame in those aspects, sorry. I mean, seriously, I've done not drinking, no eating meat, a few other things here and there, and all through it people have asked me why, and the simple answer has been that i was doing it because i wanted to.
> 
> Now, that doesn't mean I have to label myself.
> 
> Just because I don't label myself as straight edge, it doesn't mean that I go off buy a hit of crack, bottle of wine and then go and fornicate the homeless for fun.
> 
> Also, if I am not drinking, i don't advertise the fact by wearing sone symbol on me, making myself look like I am in some way superior morally or on other grounds than someone else.
> 
> For the record, i smoke,drink,consume cute fluffy animals,fornicate and abuse chemicals from time to time. Hell, i really don't care too much, none of it is a barrier to me doing shit I want to do, but I'll do it when i want to do it, and if i don't want to, i won't. Simple. Just like I don't want to play a clarinet, I don't claim I am some form of musical straight edge because I have seen to many of my friends travel down the rocky road to classical music...
> 
> I call myself bent-edge.



James, this post just made you my personal hero. 

Wow.


----------



## Sxe Represent

im sxe(straight edge) i have been for almost 2 years now and it doesnt mean just no alcohol or drugs its a lifestlye and it means no sex unless ur in a commited realtionship!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

7 Dying Trees said:


> Personally I've had a good giggle at a few people who claimed to be straight edge over the years, and as a concept I do find it quite silly. One of them explained to me he was straight edge. He worked in McDonalds. Hmmmm.....
> 
> If you don't drink, don't smoke, don't take chemicals, are vegan and don't fuck around, then that just makes you a person who has decided for one reason or another not to do things. Just like other people have decided to drink, to smoke, to play guitar, spend a lot of money on a holiday, you name it.
> 
> It's all choices, and everyone makes them.
> 
> However, having to label yourself in order to prove something is a bit lame in those aspects, sorry. I mean, seriously, I've done not drinking, no eating meat, a few other things here and there, and all through it people have asked me why, and the simple answer has been that i was doing it because i wanted to.
> 
> Now, that doesn't mean I have to label myself.
> 
> Just because I don't label myself as straight edge, it doesn't mean that I go off buy a hit of crack, bottle of wine and then go and fornicate the homeless for fun.
> 
> Also, if I am not drinking, i don't advertise the fact by wearing sone symbol on me, making myself look like I am in some way superior morally or on other grounds than someone else.
> 
> For the record, i smoke,drink,consume cute fluffy animals,fornicate and abuse chemicals from time to time. Hell, i really don't care too much, none of it is a barrier to me doing shit I want to do, but I'll do it when i want to do it, and if i don't want to, i won't. Simple. Just like I don't want to play a clarinet, I don't claim I am some form of musical straight edge because I have seen to many of my friends travel down the rocky road to classical music...
> 
> I call myself bent-edge.



hey I like classical music!

good post dude 

there are some good ideas behind straight edge, but way too many kids do it for Christmas, get XXX tattooed on their inner lip and then 3 months down the line are getting wasted with their mates again.

we all know that you are who you are, don't push it in other people's faces, they don't like that.

a wise man once said that the whisper is louder than the shout.


----------



## jymellis

Sxe Represent said:


> im sxe(straight edge) i have been for almost 2 years now and it doesnt mean just no alcohol or drugs its a lifestlye and it means no sex unless ur in a commited realtionship!



if im commited to getting laid, does that make it a commited relationship?


----------



## Tiger

Sounds like just a convenient excuse for not being able to get any for years on end.


----------



## Randy

Tiger said:


> Sounds like just a convenient excuse for not being able to get any for years on end.



In that case, I've been a money straight edge for ages.


----------



## Nick

Tiger said:


> Sounds like just a convenient excuse for not being able to get any for years on end.



EPIC WIN!


----------



## petereanima

no offend guys, i really agree with most points...but bitching about how lame straight edge is, is already one step below straight edge itself.


besides that: the 1980s called, they want their hot topics back.


----------



## Tiger

petereanima said:


> but bitching about how lame straight edge is, is already one step below straight edge itself.



Eh just cause you say it is doesnt make it so. 



> So if anyone is edge, hates edge, isn't edge, but supports it, etc., here's the place to discuss it.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Randy said:


> In that case, I've been a money straight edge for ages.



Sooo... You're not going to have sex with money unless you're able to have a committed relationship with said currency?

... I see...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

"I love you money, I always have"

*commences fapping with a fist full of bills*


----------



## Randy

ZeroSignal said:


> Sooo... You're not going to have sex with money unless you're able to have a committed relationship with said currency?
> 
> ... I see...



You've read my mind, Ruarc-y Wharky.


----------



## soliloquy

i'm not sure if i am a straight edged guy. but i will say i have been clean for the last 10 or 12 years. i have had a few sips of alcohol every now and then but i dont think that counts...does it?

but yeah, i agree with the author of this thread. its quite aggravating when drunkards or pot heads think you're not cool for saying no to their hobby. a friend of mine, who had been straight edge since birth recently tried alcohol and pot and bunch of other stuff, and quite literally, a friend i've had for about 8 years, i'm afraid of losing in 5 months. drugs have taken over his life and he is trying to force it on me. there have been several times when he had offered me a drink and said that its rude and very insulting for me to turn down his drink. i always return with saying that its rude of him to push stuff on me against my wish, and its disrespectful to me if he wont listen to what i have to say.

i'm straight edge coz i never really saw the need of substance abuse. at the same time, i never really felt the need of trying to push all my problems with alcohol. at the same time, i rather be in control of my thoughts and actions at all times. that way, i wont regret waking up and having done the most stupidest thing in my life. also, i value myself and my body, and life, and i really have no need to end it prematurely. whether by over dose, or by some accident or whatever. plus, what exactly is so fun about being numb and not knowing what you have or havent done? whats so cool about barfing or pissing on yourself? whats so cool about getting hitched for a one night stand when you wont even remember it? whats so cool about losing control?


----------



## jymellis

soliloquy said:


> i have had a few sips of alcohol every now and then but i dont think that counts...does it?



it counts, your outta the club


----------



## harkonnen8

jymellis said:


> it counts, your outta the club



It is forbidden to even look at it.


----------



## jymellis

harkonnen8 said:


> It is forbidden to even look at it.



this is true! soliloquy gets no ultracoolstraightedge membership card with an X on it(with strt edge tatted on knuckles with a safety pin lol)


----------



## Konfyouzd

to each his/her own, my friend. even if people give you shit for it, it's your decision to make, not theirs. hell, i smoke herb like it's my job, but i also realize that it's not for everyone. likewise, your choice may not be for everyone. but if anyone has anything to say about how you live your life, unless they're responsible for some vital aspect of your existence, then what they have to say doesn't really mean shit. tell em to blow it out their ass.


----------



## soliloquy

and by 'a sip every now and then' i mean quite literally 3 or 4 sips over the last 6 years or so.


----------



## Origins

Hello guys,
sorry I didn´t read all the answers ´cause my eyes are painful right now (and I´m a bit lazy too..), so I apologize if I say anything that have already been said.
I think Straight Edge can be a good thing, the only problem being that it has a name. For example, someone who doesn´t eat meat because of personal opinion, that´s his choice, and we have to respect it. But then calling it "being a vegetarian" makes it loosing all it sens. Now it became some kind of fashion thing to be a vegetarian as well. It can be useful to say "I´m vegetarian" if in some situation you end up with meat in your plate because people didn´t know. But when it´s about to say things just like "I´m Christian, you should too, it´s great" or "I´m Muslim, you are not so you suck". This is just one way to divide people. You can have your own opinion and you habbits without to call it a name. Personally I stopped drinking alcohol two years ago to get healthier, I smoked once in my life, I never used other drugs and I try to not eat meat from animals which didn´t have a good life hanging out in fields. It doesn´t make me being any particular guy from any particular way of life movement. This is just me and that´s it, nobody cares.
By imposing you some rules, you will be more able to break them than if you just don´t try to be anything you are not. 
The important thing is to be reasonable in any choice we make.
People tends to speak more than what they actually know, it´s exactly the same thing. You don´t have to put in words your opinion about how to behave for it to be real.


----------



## jymellis

soliloquy said:


> and by 'a sip every now and then' i mean quite literally 3 or 4 sips over the last 6 years or so.



dont try and justify the poisoning of your body, no club pass for you!


----------



## MFB

jymellis said:


> dont try and justify the poisoning of your body!



says the everyday pot smoker


----------



## Harry

Konfyouzd said:


> to each his/her own, my friend. even if people give you shit for it, it's your decision to make, not theirs. hell, i smoke herb like it's my job, but i also realize that it's not for everyone. likewise, your choice may not be for everyone. but if anyone has anything to say about how you live your life, unless they're responsible for some vital aspect of your existence, then what they have to say doesn't really mean shit. tell em to blow it out their ass.



Just outta interest, when you say you smoke it like your job, how often do you mean exactly


----------



## Excalibur

You're straight edge?
I'll drink to that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ hahahahaha



HughesJB4 said:


> Just outta interest, when you say you smoke it like your job, how often do you mean exactly



daily. i've actually found it to be useful for a number of things besides recreational use although i use it for that primarily.


----------

